# AM21 issue



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I installed a new surge protector yesterday and now both of my AM21 do not work. The guide is populated with the local stations and gives a error code of 792 searching for signal on the off-air anrenna. Any ideas?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not familiar with a 792. Maybe redo the satellite and antenna setup?


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the reply Stuart , still nothing at all,the guide is populated still shows searching for signal on off-air antenna.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

sat4r said:


> thanks for the reply Stuart , still nothing at all,the guide is populated still shows searching for signal on off-air antenna.


Your antenna amp wasn't going thru the surge protector before right? I accidentally unplugged my small antenna amp and got 792 as well. Just a thought.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not familiar with a 792. Maybe redo the satellite and antenna setup?


792 is to OTA what 771 is to the D* Dish. It's a signal loss on the OTA.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I suspect a bad surge protector. You get your guide info off of the satellite. You receive your locals off of your OTA antenna, which now appears to be open or shorted.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Problem is corrected,when I took down my C-BAND there was a cable in the attic that I accidently took out the same time that I installed the surge protector. It has so many years that this was connected and now fixed. Thanks for all your inputs.


----------

